# Transformers:Revenge of the Fallen,in theaters 6/24/09



## Steve615

Update: Yet another movie release has been moved up. Now set for June 24! 

The much-anticipated Transformers sequel got some press time during the Super Bowl yesterday.
There is an official site for the film now.

http://www.transformersmovie.com/

It is scheduled to hit theaters on 6/26/09.
The film has not been rated yet.


----------



## Dario33

Kick-ass trailer during the game yesterday. :up:


----------



## smiddy

Dario33 said:


> Kick-ass trailer during the game yesterday. :up:


Agreed, my smiddelette was psyched, we'll be seeing this one in the theaters for sure! It looked awesome!


----------



## murry27409

Didn't even realize that a xformers movie was coming out, until I saw the trailer. Don't get out 2 the movies much, so I've been watching trailer-rama on HDnet 2 try 2 catch movie trailers.....


----------



## hdtvfan0001

This is already on my must-see and likely must buy (Blu Ray) list...


----------



## waynebtx

hdtvfan0001 said:


> This is already on my must-see and likely must buy (Blu Ray) list...


Same here


----------



## Fontano

Okay, so which transformer was kicking the crap out of Optimus in that trailer?

Anyone know of a site, that is already going through the details of which transformers are going to be in these years movie?

It is going to be interesting to see this one, simply because there isn't going to be 45 minutes of build up to the Transformers showing up. Very little "core" setup is necessary for this one.


----------



## smiddy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> This is already on my must-see and likely must buy (Blu Ray) list...





waynebtx said:


> Same here


Ditto!


----------



## smiddy

Fontano said:


> Okay, so which transformer was kicking the crap out of Optimus in that trailer?
> 
> Anyone know of a site, that is already going through the details of which transformers are going to be in these years movie?
> 
> It is going to be interesting to see this one, simply because there isn't going to be 45 minutes of build up to the Transformers showing up. Very little "core" setup is necessary for this one.


I'm not too savy as to who is who, but it has to be one of the Decepticons, but which one is a mystery, unless Megatron came back somehow??? It was huge though, bigger than Megatron. I'll do some checking and see what I can find out.


----------



## WERA689

Quote:
Originally Posted by hdtvfan0001 View Post
This is already on my must-see and likely must buy (Blu Ray) list...
Quote:
Originally Posted by waynebtx View Post
Same here

Oh, I'm on this list....:joy::biggthump:icon_hroc


----------



## smiddy

WERA689 said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by hdtvfan0001 View Post
> This is already on my must-see and likely must buy (Blu Ray) list...
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by waynebtx View Post
> Same here
> 
> Oh, I'm on this list....:joy::biggthump:icon_hroc


Yep...it's a must see, have, do, for me!


----------



## cmtar

smiddy said:


> I'm not too savy as to who is who, but it has to be one of the Decepticons, but which one is a mystery, unless Megatron came back somehow??? It was huge though, bigger than Megatron. I'll do some checking and see what I can find out.


I thought it looked kind of like Metroplex. But I heard that Soundwave brings back Megatron but who knows. But then again it could be The Fallen.


----------



## smiddy

I've added this to my facebook.


----------



## Steve615

A new "teaser" trailer was placed on the film's official site today. 

http://www.transformersmovie.com/


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Holy Crap !!! (as Peter Boyle always said...) :eek2:

What a movie..


----------



## ncxcstud

smiddy said:


> I'm not too savy as to who is who, but it has to be one of the Decepticons, but which one is a mystery, unless Megatron came back somehow??? It was huge though, bigger than Megatron. I'll do some checking and see what I can find out.


My guess would be that it is Devastator. The massive Decepticon that is built from at least 4 or 5 other transformers (who were construction equipment).

the Autobot counter to Devastator were the dinobots....but I'm not sure if they transformed into a bigger transformer...


----------



## cmtar

ncxcstud said:


> My guess would be that it is Devastator. The massive Decepticon that is built from at least 4 or 5 other transformers (who were construction equipment).
> 
> the Autobot counter to Devastator were the dinobots....but I'm not sure if they transformed into a bigger transformer...


I feel like such a geek lol....
The dinobots did not form into a bigger transformer. I think it might be Devastator since from the trailer it appears to be a "bad guy". Whoever it is I cant wait for the movie.


----------



## sideswipe

omg this is too funny & sad @ the same time, found this on Zap2It.com

'Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen' spoiled by coloring book?

Was a Decepticon plan just defeated by child's play? Sources say huge chunks of the plot of "Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen" have been revealed by a licensed coloring book. Sure enough, if these images are real, they at the very least reveal the evil Decepticons' latest scheme.

more here

*This is a spoiler click @ your own risk*


----------



## cmtar

That really doesnt spoil or even tell much, Megatron comes back, thats always a given and already posted. He has to fight for leadership again..anyone who ever watched the cartoon would have know that lol. I dont think this really has any spoilers to be honest, interesting post though.


----------



## Fontano

Can we have a show of hands of who really thought Megatron was gone for good?


----------



## sideswipe

personally hands are down here, loved transformers as a kid, 1st online experience was mIRC chat where in this perticular room we all took Transformer names, if you hadnt gathered that by my forum name here  btw my alt name online is either SunStreaker or Streaker for short as you can see im personally a Gen 1 person, the later Transformers (atleast til the movie) made me sick


----------



## smiddy

Fontano said:


> Can we have a show of hands of who really thought Megatron was gone for good?


I did! Why, is there news he's in this one? The title implies it...but I hadn't seen anything to confirm it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

smiddy said:


> I did! Why, is there news he's in this one? The title implies it...but I hadn't seen anything to confirm it.


We can rebuild him...we have the technology....oh no wait...that's the $6 Million guy...


----------



## Stewart Vernon

There's more than meets the eye...

Besides, in movie #1 we find that Megatron crashed to earth eons ago and was frozen in ice until the thaw in the movie brought him back to life... so being beat up and dumped in the ocean would be like a sauna vacation


----------



## cmtar

smiddy said:


> I did! Why, is there news he's in this one? The title implies it...but I hadn't seen anything to confirm it.


Yes he is in this one, and the title has nothing to do with Megatron. Its not Revenge of the Fallen as in the fallen transformers but the actual transformer called The Fallen.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

No matter what...its on my Commercial Theater (and later Blu Ray) must see list.

If even the preview clips are any indication...its gonna be quite a "ride".


----------



## smiddy

cmtar said:


> Yes he is in this one, and the title has nothing to do with Megatron. Its not Revenge of the Fallen as in the fallen transformers but the actual transformer called The Fallen.


Thanks for clearing that up. I only know what I've seen in the first movie...which is awesome!


----------



## cmtar

From what I hear Devestator is not the only combiner in the movie, apparently Superion is in it as well. Also The Fallen "supposedly" is a total of 34 different transformers. There are ALOT more transformers in the movie than being advertised/shown.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I prefer to label them as the "good red guy" or "bad blue guy" when it fits....the names tend to blur together after a while. :lol:


----------



## cmtar

Spoiler Alert!!!!
/
\
/
\
/
\
/
\
/
\
Bay Spoils Arcee Death in ROTF! 

Michael Bay has revealed that he killed off Arcee in the simply because he didn't like her. 

"You know what? I didn't like Arcee," the told MTV. "So I kill her later, all right?" 

In fact, he hated the character so much, that he didn't even bother wasting time on making it emotional. 

"This is just 'get it out and get it over with'" kind of death, Mr. Bay tells MTV. 

According to Mr. Bay, the death of the character is quite sudden and it "isn't sad." MTV recounts him grinning as he discusses the death of the pink motorcycle. 

Mr. Bay also that she should have given a better performance and that to the of the female Transformer, "it is sad. I'm sorry." 

During his interview with MTV, he also denies that Arcee shows up in the film as the motorcycle that Mikaela Banes (Megan Fox) will be riding. "No," he denies, "She has nothing to do with Megan." 

This denial is despite the fact that stated this information as fact during their recent article spotlighting the characters in the film.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## Steve615

From Yahoo:
A list of the robots appearing in the forthcoming film has been released,at the following link.

http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/need-to-know-transformers-robots.html


----------



## hdtvfan0001

This will be a must see in the theater, and then to add to the Blu Ray collection to see again and again...can't wait...


----------



## cmtar

Steve615 said:


> From Yahoo:
> A list of the robots appearing in the forthcoming film has been released,at the following link.
> 
> http://movies.yahoo.com/feature/need-to-know-transformers-robots.html


I have read that there are some "hidden" transformers that are not listed on any lists...one begin Superion which is a combiner of 5 transformers.


----------



## cmtar

If anyone is interested....


----------



## bobukcat

cmtar said:


> If anyone is interested....


Okay, I'm going to risk showing my ignorance of the world of Transfomers (didn't even watch the movie until it hit my DVR on a Free Preview and then was skeptical until I watched it) but will all of those action figures really fold down into the shape of a car or truck???


----------



## cmtar

bobukcat said:


> Okay, I'm going to risk showing my ignorance of the world of Transfomers (didn't even watch the movie until it hit my DVR on a Free Preview and then was skeptical until I watched it) but will all of those action figures really fold down into the shape of a car or truck???


uh no...they transform into a a car or truck


----------



## sideswipe

yay, im in this movie, thanks for posting my pic cmtar


----------



## kocuba

bobukcat said:


> Okay, I'm going to risk showing my ignorance of the world of Transfomers (didn't even watch the movie until it hit my DVR on a Free Preview and then was skeptical until I watched it) but will all of those action figures really fold down into the shape of a car or truck???


Actually bob. I think the images that cmtar is showing are images from the movie and not actual action figures pctcures. While my kids have some of the orginal movie action figures, none of them are that detailed/intricate. And they are STILL a PITA to transform.

But man I can not wait to see this in the theater. Whole family is jazzed to see it.


----------



## cmtar

http://www.movieweb.com/news/NEhVqnjnMXsSll


----------



## Steve615

cmtar said:


> http://www.movieweb.com/news/NEhVqnjnMXsSll


Thanks much for that link cmtar.


----------



## kocuba

cmtar said:


> http://www.movieweb.com/news/NEhVqnjnMXsSll


Thanks cmtar.
Not sure what was better.. the Special Effects or the Megan Fox clothes change.


----------



## Steve615

Paramount posted a new trailer on the film's official site this evening. 

http://www.transformersmovie.com/

I also noticed that the release date for the film has been moved back 2 days.
It's now slated for theaters on 6/24/09.


----------



## cmtar

The Luxor is Transforming!!!!!


----------



## cmtar

Final poster.....


----------



## bobukcat

Steve615 said:


> Paramount posted a new trailer on the film's official site this evening.
> 
> http://www.transformersmovie.com/
> 
> I also noticed that the release date for the film has been moved back 2 days.
> It's now slated for theaters on 6/24/09.


Man, this looks GOOD!! :yesman: I wonder if we won't lose a major character (human or not) in this one?


----------



## jodyguercio

bobukcat said:


> Man, this looks GOOD!! :yesman: I wonder if we won't lose a major character (human or not) in this one?


I just hope the effects don't over-power the movie. Either way I'm going to see it.


----------



## cmtar

The Fallen...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Just saw a lengthy preview while going to watch Star Trek this weekend - WOW - definitely planning on seeing this movie.

It appears to be even more impressive than the first, which was quite something. Already have that one on Blu Ray.


----------



## cmtar

Word on the street is its in the movie....


----------



## cmtar

If your able to see the movie at an IMAX, i suggest to go it...

http://www.superherohype.com/news/transformersnews.php?id=8404



> Transformers 2 IMAX Cut Slightly Longer!
> Source:Michael Bay June 7, 2009
> 
> Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen director Michael Bay has posted the following on his official message board about finishing the film, the scale of the movie, and what to expect from the IMAX version:
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> In Japan today. After a month and half seven days a week most days going till midnight me and my crew have just about finished Transformers. I have never seen such a level of dedication from every crew member in a movie before.
> 
> Even today after the press in Japan and right before the premiere tonight, I have to sneak out to a digital house to approve the last few effect shots.
> 
> It has been a long hard road, but really fun one to travel. What you will notice that is strikingly different than Transformers 1, is the level of animation detail. The robot characters (42 in all), you really can feel empathy for them. What is also very different is the sheer scale of the movie. We have been very tight holding back much of the best imagery in commercials and trailers.
> 
> The way to see this movie is on IMAX. Never before has there been 4k rendered character animation shot on full IMAX 70 mm film. This is a first and the results are stunning. You will see Optimus Prime in a few shots where he is actually perfectly to scale on the IMAX 50 foot tall screens.
> 
> For IMAX, I created a slightly longer cut with more robot fighting. Four scenes were shot on IMAX cameras so the screen will fill the full IMAX screen for these scenes.
> 
> Haters beware.
> 
> Michael


----------



## Steve615

Updating sites for the upcoming films appears to be a popular trend this week. 
The film's official site was updated again recently.

http://www.transformersmovie.com/


----------



## jodyguercio

Could this be considered a bad sign?

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090623/ap_en_mo/us_film_review_transformers_1

I still will be seeing this, I may not rush right out tomorrow now but still.


----------



## cmtar

jodyguercio said:


> Could this be considered a bad sign?
> QUOTE]
> 
> no, not everyone will like it.


----------



## bobukcat

jodyguercio said:


> Could this be considered a bad sign?
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090623/ap_en_mo/us_film_review_transformers_1
> 
> I still will be seeing this, I may not rush right out tomorrow now but still.


I just got back from the theater and thought it was much better than this review would have you believe. Is it as good as the first? I don't think so but then what sequel is - not many! They may have let the action sequences towards the end drag a bit long but never to where it grew tedious IMHO. All in all a very good movie with a decent amount of plot development and, of course, great action sequences! The door is wide open for Transformers 3...


----------



## nickfrye

I will watch it over the weekend so there'll be fewer people in the cinema. I heard it was great but from what I read from the critics, it seems like it was overrated. I don't know who to believe so I can't wait to watch it myself. :grin:


----------



## smiddy

Oh man, this was a very sweet movie! Mrs. Smiddy and I took our son on Friday and we were amazed, it was awesome. I can not wait until this comes out on BluRay. There were a couple of unexpected twists, but all in all that made for an even more exciting film. The action in this one was non-stop. It kept us on the edge of our seats the entire time. If you haven't seen it yet, I recommend you take the time to go see it in the theaters, it was well worth the price of admission.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

smiddy said:


> Oh man, this was a very sweet movie! Mrs. Smiddy and I took our son on Friday and we were amazed, it was awesome. I can not wait until this comes out on BluRay. There were a couple of unexpected twists, but all in all that made for an even more exciting film.


I agree with your assessment...some of the twists include some pretty racey and suggestive language...that came as a bit of a surprise...


----------



## smiddy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I agree with your assessment...some of the twists include some pretty racey and suggestive language...that came as a bit of a surprise...


That made it all the better for me. In the first one they played with some edgy subjects too. This has gotten a couple of critics to bash the film, but this movie was sheer fun the entire movie!


----------

